# memory timings



## PanVulcon (Jul 16, 2005)

is it really possible to change memory timings on graphics cards using ati tool and is it safe?


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 16, 2005)

It is possible by pressing the mem button next to settings. As to it being safe, well the same as mem timings on ram, you go to far it will crash. Usally people don't bother to play with them, because you can't normally tighten them much to gain notacable performance increases without having instability.

-Dan


----------



## PanVulcon (Jul 17, 2005)

im running my system ram which is pc3200 at a latency of 2 - is that good? i know its better than 3 but does most ram do this.


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 22, 2005)

2-2-2-5 is about the best you can get, so if you running CL2, your not doing bad. 

-Dan


----------

